# Premier League 2016/2017. Calendario, partite, date, big match.



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

La Premier League 2016/2017 sarà un campionato talmente bello ed eccezionale che la Football Association ha già compilato il calendario completo della prossima stagione.

Ecco, di seguito, la prima giornata. E si parte subito con botto: Arsenal - Liverpool. Il derby di Manchester tra Mourinho e Guardiola si giocherà il 10 settembre.

A seguire il calendario completo e tutte le news.

Si parte il 13 agosto.

*Bournemouth v Manchester United
Arsenal v Liverpool
Burnley v Swansea City
Chelsea v West Ham United
Crystal Palace v West Bromwich Albion
Everton v Tottenham Hotspur
Hull City v Leicester City
Manchester City v Sunderland
Middlesbrough v Stoke City
Southampton v Watford


*

20 agosto 2016
Leicester City v Arsenal
Liverpool v Burnley
Manchester United v Southampton
Stoke City v Manchester City
Sunderland v Middlesbrough
Swansea City v Hull City
Tottenham Hotspur v Crystal Palace
Watford v Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion v Everton
West Ham United v A.F.C. Bournemouth
27 Agosto 2016
Chelsea v Burnley
Crystal Palace v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Everton v Stoke City
Hull City v Manchester United
Leicester City v Swansea City
Manchester City v West Ham United
Southampton v Sunderland
Tottenham Hotspur v Liverpool
Watford v Arsenal
West Bromwich Albion v Middlesbrough
10 settembre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v West Bromwich Albion
Arsenal v Southampton
Burnley v Hull City
Liverpool v Leicester City
Manchester United v Manchester City
Middlesbrough v Crystal Palace
Stoke City v Tottenham Hotspur
Sunderland v Everton
Swansea City v Chelsea
West Ham United v Watford
17 settembre 2016
Chelsea v Liverpool
Crystal Palace v Stoke City
Everton v Middlesbrough
Hull City v Arsenal
Leicester City v Burnley
Manchester City v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Southampton v Swansea City
Tottenham Hotspur v Sunderland
Watford v Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion v West Ham United
24 settembre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Everton
Arsenal v Chelsea
Burnley v Watford
Liverpool v Hull City
Manchester United v Leicester City
Middlesbrough v Tottenham Hotspur
Stoke City v West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland v Crystal Palace
Swansea City v Manchester City
West Ham United v Southampton
1 ottobre 2016
Burnley v Arsenal
Everton v Crystal Palace
Hull City v Chelsea
Leicester City v Southampton
Manchester United v Stoke City
Sunderland v West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City v Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester City
Watford v A.F.C. Bournemouth
West Ham United v Middlesbrough
15 ottobre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Hull City
Arsenal v Swansea City
Chelsea v Leicester City
Crystal Palace v West Ham United
Liverpool v Manchester United
Manchester City v Everton
Middlesbrough v Watford
Southampton v Burnley
Stoke City v Sunderland
West Bromwich Albion v Tottenham Hotspur
22 ottobre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Tottenham Hotspur
Arsenal v Middlesbrough
Burnley v Everton
Chelsea v Manchester United
Hull City v Stoke City
Leicester City v Crystal Palace
Liverpool v West Bromwich Albion
Manchester City v Southampton
Swansea City v Watford
West Ham United v Sunderland
29 ottobre 2016
Crystal Palace v Liverpool
Everton v West Ham United
Manchester United v Burnley
Middlesbrough v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Southampton v Chelsea
Stoke City v Swansea City
Sunderland v Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur v Leicester City
Watford v Hull City
West Bromwich Albion v Manchester City
5 novembre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Sunderland
Arsenal v Tottenham Hotspur
Burnley v Crystal Palace
Chelsea v Everton
Hull City v Southampton
Leicester City v West Bromwich Albion
Liverpool v Watford
Manchester City v Middlesbrough
Swansea City v Manchester United
West Ham United v Stoke City
19 novembre 2016
Crystal Palace v Manchester City
Everton v Swansea City
Manchester United v Arsenal
Middlesbrough v Chelsea
Southampton v Liverpool
Stoke City v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Sunderland v Hull City
Tottenham Hotspur v West Ham United
Watford v Leicester City
West Bromwich Albion v Burnley
26 novembre 2016
Arsenal v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Burnley v Manchester City
Chelsea v Tottenham Hotspur
Hull City v West Bromwich Albion
Leicester City v Middlesbrough
Liverpool v Sunderland
Manchester United v West Ham United
Southampton v Everton
Swansea City v Crystal Palace
Watford v Stoke City
3 dicembre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Liverpool
Crystal Palace v Southampton
Everton v Manchester United
Manchester City v Chelsea
Middlesbrough v Hull City
Stoke City v Burnley
Sunderland v Leicester City
Tottenham Hotspur v Swansea City
West Bromwich Albion v Watford
West Ham United v Arsenal
10 dicembre 2016
Arsenal v Stoke City
Burnley v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Chelsea v West Bromwich Albion
Hull City v Crystal Palace
Leicester City v Manchester City
Liverpool v West Ham United
Manchester United v Tottenham Hotspur
Southampton v Middlesbrough
Swansea City v Sunderland
Watford v Everton
13 dicembre 2016, ore 19:45
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Leicester City 
Middlesbrough v Liverpool
Sunderland v Chelsea
West Ham United v Burnley
13 dicembre 2016, ore 20
Crystal Palace v Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion v Swansea City
14 dicembre 2016, ore 19:45
Everton v Arsenal
14 dicembre 2016, ore 20
Manchester City v Watford
Stoke City v Southampton
Tottenham Hotspur v Hull City
17 dicembre 2016
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Southampton
Crystal Palace v Chelsea
Everton v Liverpool
Manchester City v Arsenal
Middlesbrough v Swansea City
Stoke City v Leicester City
Sunderland v Watford
Tottenham Hotspur v Burnley
West Bromwich Albion v Manchester United
West Ham United v Hull City
26 dicembre 2016
Arsenal v West Bromwich Albion
Burnley v Middlesbrough
Chelsea v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Hull City v Manchester City
Leicester City v Everton
Liverpool v Stoke City
Manchester United v Sunderland
Southampton v Tottenham Hotspur
Swansea City v West Ham United
Watford v Crystal Palace
31 dicembre 2016
Arsenal v Crystal Palace
Burnley v Sunderland
Chelsea v Stoke City
Hull City v Everton
Leicester City v West Ham United
Liverpool v Manchester City
Manchester United v Middlesbrough
Southampton v West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Watford v Tottenham Hotspur
2 gennaio 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Arsenal
Crystal Palace v Swansea City
Everton v Southampton
Manchester City v Burnley
Middlesbrough v Leicester City
Stoke City v Watford
Sunderland v Liverpool
Tottenham Hotspur v Chelsea
West Bromwich Albion v Hull City
West Ham United v Manchester United


Continua al secondo post


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

14 gennaio 2017
Burnley v Southampton
Everton v Manchester City
Hull City v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Leicester City v Chelsea
Manchester United v Liverpool
Sunderland v Stoke City
Swansea City v Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur v West Bromwich Albion
Watford v Middlesbrough
West Ham United v Crystal Palace
21 gennaio 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Watford
Arsenal v Burnley
Chelsea v Hull City
Crystal Palace v Everton
Liverpool v Swansea City
Manchester City v Tottenham Hotspur
Middlesbrough v West Ham United
Southampton v Leicester City
Stoke City v Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion v Sunderland
31 gennaio 2017, ore 19:45
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Crystal Palace
Arsenal v Watford
Burnley v Leicester City
Middlesbrough v West Bromwich Albion
Sunderland v Tottenham Hotspur
Swansea City v Southampton
West Ham United v Manchester City
31 gennaio 2017, ore 19:20
Manchester United v Hull City
1 febbraio 2017, ore 20
Liverpool v Chelsea
Stoke City v Everton
4 febbraio 2017
Chelsea v Arsenal
Crystal Palace v Sunderland
Everton v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Hull City v Liverpool
Leicester City v Manchester United
Manchester City v Swansea City
Southampton v West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur v Middlesbrough
Watford v Burnley
West Bromwich Albion v Stoke City
11 febbraio 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Manchester City
Arsenal v Hull City
Burnley v Chelsea
Liverpool v Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester United v Watford
Middlesbrough v Everton
Stoke City v Crystal Palace
Sunderland v Southampton
Swansea City v Leicester City
West Ham United v West Bromwich Albion
25 febbraio 2017
Chelsea v Swansea City
Crystal Palace v Middlesbrough
Everton v Sunderland
Hull City v Burnley
Leicester City v Liverpool
Manchester City v Manchester United
Southampton v Arsenal
Tottenham Hotspur v Stoke City
Watford v West Ham United
West Bromwich Albion v A.F.C. Bournemouth
4 marzo 2017
Leicester City v Hull City
Liverpool v Arsenal
Manchester United v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Stoke City v Middlesbrough
Sunderland v Manchester City
Swansea City v Burnley
Tottenham Hotspur v Everton
Watford v Southampton
West Bromwich Albion v Crystal Palace
West Ham United v Chelsea
11 marzo 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v West Ham United
Arsenal v Leicester City
Burnley v Liverpool
Chelsea v Watford
Crystal Palace v Tottenham Hotspur
Everton v West Bromwich Albion
Hull City v Swansea City
Manchester City v Stoke City
Middlesbrough v Sunderland
Southampton v Manchester United
18 marzo 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Swansea City
Crystal Palace v Watford
Everton v Hull City
Manchester City v Liverpool
Middlesbrough v Manchester United
Stoke City v Chelsea
Sunderland v Burnley
Tottenham Hotspur v Southampton
West Bromwich Albion v Arsenal
West Ham United v Leicester City
1 aprile 2017
Arsenal v Manchester City
Burnley v Tottenham Hotspur
Chelsea v Crystal Palace
Hull City v West Ham United
Leicester City v Stoke City
Liverpool v Everton
Manchester United v West Bromwich Albion
Southampton v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Swansea City v Middlesbrough
Watford v Sunderland
4 aprile 2017, ore 19:45
Arsenal v West Ham United
Burnley v Stoke City
Hull City v Middlesbrough
Leicester City v Sunderland
Swansea City v Tottenham Hotspur
Watford v West Bromwich Albion
4 aprile 2017, ore 20
Manchester United v Everton
5 aprile 2017, ore 19:45
Chelsea v Manchester City
Southampton v Crystal Palace
5 aprile 2017, ore 20
Liverpool v A.F.C. Bournemouth
8 aprile 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Chelsea
Crystal Palace v Arsenal
Everton v Leicester City
Manchester City v Hull City
Middlesbrough v Burnley
Stoke City v Liverpool
Sunderland v Manchester United
Tottenham Hotspur v Watford
West Bromwich Albion v Southampton
West Ham United v Swansea City
15 aprile 2017
Crystal Palace v Leicester City
Everton v Burnley
Manchester United v Chelsea
Middlesbrough v Arsenal
Southampton v Manchester City
Stoke City v Hull City
Sunderland v West Ham United
Tottenham Hotspur v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Watford v Swansea City
West Bromwich Albion v Liverpool
22 aprile 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Middlesbrough
Arsenal v Sunderland
Burnley v Manchester United
Chelsea v Southampton
Hull City v Watford
Leicester City v Tottenham Hotspur
Liverpool v Crystal Palace
Manchester City v West Bromwich Albion
Swansea City v Stoke City
West Ham United v Everton
29 aprile 2017
Crystal Palace v Burnley
Everton v Chelsea
Manchester United v Swansea City
Middlesbrough v Manchester City
Southampton v Hull City
Stoke City v West Ham United
Sunderland v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Tottenham Hotspur v Arsenal
Watford v Liverpool
West Bromwich Albion v Leicester City
6 maggio 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Stoke City
Arsenal v Manchester United
Burnley v West Bromwich Albion
Chelsea v Middlesbrough
Hull City v Sunderland
Leicester City v Watford
Liverpool v Southampton
Manchester City v Crystal Palace
Swansea City v Everton
West Ham United v Tottenham Hotspur
13 maggio 2017
A.F.C. Bournemouth v Burnley
Crystal Palace v Hull City
Everton v Watford
Manchester City v Leicester City
Middlesbrough v Southampton
Stoke City v Arsenal
Sunderland v Swansea City
Tottenham Hotspur v Manchester United
West Bromwich Albion v Chelsea
West Ham United v Liverpool
21 maggio 2017
Arsenal v Everton
Burnley v West Ham United
Chelsea v Sunderland
Hull City v Tottenham Hotspur
Leicester City v A.F.C. Bournemouth
Liverpool v Middlesbrough
Manchester United v Crystal Palace
Southampton v Stoke City
Swansea City v West Bromwich Albion
Watford v Manchester City


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Giugno 2016)

Non vedo l'ora che inizi


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Luglio 2016)

L'anno prossimo il WE del 1 Maggio potrei essere in UK..quasi quasi vedo se riesco ad avere i biglietti per Tottenham-Arsenal del 29/04..sarà durissima (ogni volta che ho provato a guardare è sempre tutto esaurito mesi prima) ma ci proverò..


----------

